

Ask HN:Facebook Application - krung

Hi,<p>Question is pretty simple but way to confusing to me.<p>Which is the best place to outsource a facebook application ? I can not code and need some one to do it for me. I check out site like freelaner.com but not very impressed<p>Cheers
krung
======
duck
HN Contractors -
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en)

